# Computer software for rhinestone designs



## thorne310310 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hello all, I am pretty new to all this and looking to further a business in rhinestone decoration's. Could some please tell me what version of coral draw is required to do my designs on there? Or is there a better software that can be used?

Thanks in advance
X


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Do you have a vinyl cutter? If so what kind? Do you know the downforce?


----------



## Claudio (Jan 24, 2011)

The software HOTFIX ERA (d-era.com) creates rhinestone designs, which can be exported to automatic motif machines (CAMS, DECOR, LIBERO, etc), and it also produces stencils on vinyl cutters.


----------



## thorne310310 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi fatkatz prints, thank you for your reply! No I havent got a vinyl cutter as yet but I am looking at getting one, I have been looking at the craft robo, would this be any good? No I haven't heard of the downforce, what is it? 

Thanks


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

Let me answer your question. Corel Draw (preferably X3 or X4) can use this macro made for doing rhinestone designs and templates. I have it, it costs $50 per license for 1 machine and is a good value for your money when you just starting out. MacroMonster.Com :: Product - rStones Rhinestone Designer Suite - 1 installation
You can purchase a cutter, or you could do your designs and farm them out for someone to cut for you. Good luck with your new endeavor, it's fun to do.


----------



## thorne310310 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank LB, is it possible to use that macro in the uk? Thanks


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Downforce is important because of needing to cut the holes for the templates. Knk has started pre- ordering for a new affordable cutter called the zing. Its 400$ and has a powerful downforce. http://scrapbookdiecutter.com/mm5/m...duct_Code=KNKZINGPO&Attributes=Yes&Quantity=1

Coral x4 can be purchased fairly inexpensive there have been known problems with x5 I have both and use the rstones macro with no problems.

But x4 is less expensive be very careful with imitation copies being sold. As far as supplies, check out


http://www.synergy17.com/ Look into sticky flock.. Divine Bling (Stephanie) is an excellent resource to get you started she is a member on the forums. 



Hope this helps


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

Another noob trying to make money in the tshirt industry isnt everybody...

You will get what you paid for, if you buy the cheap chinese cutters on ebay Yes you will make your money back Fast but you will have alot of problem ** Concider yourself Warned **

Well get a cutter something like Roland, Graphtec or GCC

Software that is out there Winpcsign 2010 pro, i-designr pro, GCC has their own which is nice, then there is funtime

Search this forum There is Alot of information that will answer your questions without having to post them again

Roland GX24 $1500. and winpcsign 2010 pro is $299. plus the rhinestones, hit fix tape and material To Start roughtly is about $2400. on the low end


----------



## thorne310310 (Aug 8, 2011)

Gotshirts2ink- who are you calling a noob?


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

LB said:


> Let me answer your question. Corel Draw (preferably X3 or X4) can use this macro made for doing rhinestone designs and templates. I have it, it costs $50 per license for 1 machine and is a good value for your money when you just starting out. MacroMonster.Com :: Product - rStones Rhinestone Designer Suite - 1 installation
> You can purchase a cutter, or you could do your designs and farm them out for someone to cut for you. Good luck with your new endeavor, it's fun to do.


I agree rStones macro for corelDraw x3,x4, or x5

I have used several rhinestone programs and I have to say that rStones is by far the best.


----------



## thorne310310 (Aug 8, 2011)

Many thanks all, I'm just checking the add-on for coral draw is compatible with our version of coral x4, as I live in the UK


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

thorne310310 said:


> Thank LB, is it possible to use that macro in the uk? Thanks


Sure, if you have Corel, buy it and use it in China..it doesn't care.


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

thorne310310 said:


> Many thanks all, I'm just checking the add-on for coral draw is compatible with our version of coral x4, as I live in the UK


Huh? I didn't know there was a difference. Contact Jeff at Macromaster..he is a Corel guru, he will help you if you need it.


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

well arent you a noob? you said it in the first line
The corel macros Will Not work of you dont have a legal copy of corel I dont that is why I cant use it :*(


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Also do not buy a home/student version...it does not have the plug in for rhinestones And the $299 for winpcsign pro is about $100 too high!...it is a good standalone rhinestone design program


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

On the student version I don't know if it doesn't have it or not enabled.
I did a custom install on my version and enabled the VBA macro option and have run macros fine including rstones. And many others.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Do you wanna get started for about the cost of a cheap cutter? Try Matt at www.therhinestoneworld.com and ask about the "business in a box" is what I call it. I think he may call it the sports package. I recomend Matt because his prices have always been fair and he is a stand up person. I am as cheap as they come and I buy things from Matt and the last thing I bought from him, he was on the phone with me within minutes and told me to get a newer file that he had made up that was better than the origional one and exactly what I was looking for. He was also helpfull with any questions I asked. I get serious blockages in my thought process and he had no problems answering very mundane questions I should have figured out for myself with just a little effort.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

charles95405 said:


> Also do not buy a home/student version...it does not have the plug in for rhinestones And the $299 for winpcsign pro is about $100 too high!...it is a good standalone rhinestone design program


Not true I have the student edition because I am still in school and the full edition. The student edition has font manager, macros, clip art and pretty much everything the full edition has. 

Its very slow and buggy on Vista 64(student) but runs smoothly on WIN7 64 (full version) so that would be the only difference I would see.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

FatKat Printz said:


> Not true I have the student edition because I am still in school and the full edition. The student edition has font manager, macros, clip art and pretty much everything the full edition has.
> 
> Its very slow and buggy on Vista 64(student) but runs smoothly on WIN7 64 (full version) so that would be the only difference I would see.


Did you have to do a custom install to get the VBA support installed ?
I had to.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

freebird1963 said:


> Did you have to do a custom install to get the VBA support installed ?
> I had to.


No, most of my problems were I have 19" monitors and so my fonts are bigger on my screen so when I pulled down the toolbar it was half way there because my fonts were too big. So I am messing with that problem right now.


----------



## keetch (Mar 12, 2010)

i have been using rstones for corel, funtime and winpc, all do a great job, my cutter is a gcc expert 24 lx with the contour cut feature, to rate them i would say my first choice is winpc, then corel then funtime, all do very different things, if you ever want to do any scrapbooking then funtime does that too


----------

